# [H] Several WHFB Army Books [W] various / stuff



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Up for trade:

- Army Book Empire (8th)
- Army Book Vampire Counts (8th)
- Army Book Beastmen (7th, latest one)

Looking for:

- Nurgle Daemons stuff, Plaguebeares, Nurglings, etc.
- Metal Inquisitor Coteaz
- various Forge World bits and single weapons, especially Marines & Orks bits. Just make an offer.

Will ship to anywhere in the world, preferably Europe, Canada or the U.S. though.


----------

